# New guy from Baldwin AL



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Stabbing is where my interestes Lay..
New underwater LED system not yet tried out yet for my 16ft Alum Boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard...don't talk about a light system w/ out coughing up details and pics of said boat and lights...


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Dont have a pic yet but its a old bow mount trolling motor that i cut off top an bottom and welded a plate to. use to have 12volt socket's for rv bulbs. But just paid $50 each for couple badass LED bulbs sealed in light weight aircraft metal,rust proof,with magnifed lenses and brackets and mounted them to it. 
Should be 5X brighter and use 1/20th battery power? it can mount to most any boat instantly since has the troller bracket thats ajustable.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard, the down side is that after this rain and runoff, it will probably be July or maybe even August before the water clears enough to go. If you think it's muddy now, wait till we get all the runoff from up North. Historical rains and after Danny which sat in Mobile Bay for 3 days, and rainfall was far less it took two months to clear up.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

bamafan611 said:


> Welcome aboard, the down side is that after this rain and runoff, it will probably be July or maybe even August before the water clears enough to go. If you think it's muddy now, wait till we get all the runoff from up North. Historical rains and after Danny which sat in Mobile Bay for 3 days, and rainfall was far less it took two months to clear up.


Quit being so realistic and raining on my parade. Maybe these under water lights LED will b bright enough? Debby downer


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just telling it like it is. Here is one of my lights in action and I run 3. Don't think you can compare leds. Not knocking your set-up, but it's gonna be a while. A bare minimum of six weeks.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Boggy Point Boat ramp. The dock is under water. Water getting higher by the minute.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## sumner44 (Apr 5, 2014)

*boggy point*

I was going to launch there on Friday noon... not sure now


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard and good luck


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Just telling it like it is. Here is one of my lights in action and I run 3. Don't think you can compare leds. Not knocking your set-up, but it's gonna be a while. A bare minimum of six weeks.




you ditched the 2x4?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep. A friend made me side bars to match the front. Lights a little higher off the water. Don't get me wrong that 2 by 4 worked alot of years. A gigging boat is always a work in progress.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

WoW that ramp is flooded.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You're right dsar. Anyone who knows that ramp can see that it is bad news. Flippers is underwater and most all those very nice homes on Ono were flooded. Orange Beach is an absolute mess. I really hope those folks had some sort of flood insurance. I think the only giggable water for awhile will be Panama City////East.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

I was running 3x300watt halegen lights like those with a Gen before in the past and i think the underwater LED's will b brighter and less glare.Hope to hit local spot in 2 weeks or so and ill update yall.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Here is the pic*



Jason said:


> Welcome aboard...don't talk about a light system w/ out coughing up details and pics of said boat and lights...


Here is the pic


----------



## DRSandTRS (May 5, 2014)

Welcome to the Board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> A gigging boat is always a work in progress.



Ain't that the truth. I'm putting a Bob's Machine Shop Jackplate on a 19 Cape Horn right now. It's not for Gigging, but there is a added feature that is not on mine.

It's a gauge with LED's that indicate the jackplate height. The light's move in a 270deg sweep.

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Jack-Plate-Gauge-Action-Series-110-31xxxx.htm?productId=35


----------

